# Laptoptastatur dauerhaft gedrückt!



## kuhlmaehn (30. April 2007)

Hi!
Ich sollte mir vorhin nen Laptop angucken weil er "spinnt" und es ist tatsächlich ein sehr seltsamer Defekt.
Und fängt, sobald der Lapton an ist, es an zu piepen und zwar weil Tasten gedrückt werden.
Das sieht man dann in Windows, da zB im Notepad immer der "String"


> ++zt´´++zt


erscheint. Nacheinerander aber in diesem Zyklus sich wiederholend.
Man kann, indem man noch zwei weitere Tasten drückt, die anden blockieren und so wenigstens die Maus benutzen.
Ich würde ja darauf schließen, dass die Tastatur kaput ist und diese Tasten dauerhaft gedrückt werden wenn das nicht so regelmäßig wäre!

Danke schonmal, hoffentlich kann jemand helfen =)

PS: Ich weiss nicht mehr genau ob das der String war falls das wichtig ist aber es waren diese Zeichen und es war immer regelmäßig.


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. April 2007)

Mh... es könnte auch einfach ein Schadrogramm sein, dass die Arbeit am PC stört indem es immer Tastatureingaben sendet... ich hab etwa ein Hotkey Programm, dass Tastatureingaben abfängt und diese verändert an Windows weitergibt. Es könnte also ein Schadprogramm sein, dass ähnlich arbeitet... nur eben ohne Benutzereingabe. Versuche einmal das Notebook im abgesicherten Modus zu booten. Wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht scheint es wohl ein Hardwaredefekt (Wackelkontakt o.ä.) oder ein schwereres Softwareproblem etwa mit dem Treiber der Tastatur.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (30. April 2007)

Mit sobald der Laptop an ist meinte ich wirklich gleich zu beginn.
Also sobald man den "Anknopf" drückt.
Damit scheidet doch dann auch ein Treiberproblem aus oder?


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. April 2007)

Jo... das ist eindeutig nen Hardwaredefekt... mal aufschrauben wenn Garantie schon vorbei ist und nachschaun... man kann bei Notebooks auch die Tasteneinzeln entfernen (Oberkante der Tasten anfassen und diese nach oben wegziehen) dies hat vorsichtig zu geschehen, da die Plastikteile gerne mal abbrechen.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (1. Mai 2007)

Ok danke.
Und das die Reihnfolge der gedrückten Tasten immer gleich ist?
Und auch von einer Sekunde auf die nächste genau die 4 Tasten?
Wodran kann denn sowas liegen?


----------



## PC Heini (1. Mai 2007)

Dies kann möglich sein, indem die Elektronik für die Tastatur defekt ist. ( Bauteildefekt )
Hatte auch schon ne Tastatur die machte was sie wollte und wechselte die dann aus.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (1. Mai 2007)

Alles klar, danke =)


----------

